# Puppy Ate a Dead Bird!



## banditsmomkt (Oct 16, 2014)

I took my 4 month old puppy out for a walk and he ate a small bird that had been dead on the front lawn of our apartment building for at least a few days (I think). I saw the bird earlier in the week and thought (after a few walks) that it had been removed. Lo and behold in our walk (in the dark) tonight I look down and the dog has the bird in his mouth. I started yelling and trying to pry his jaws open - and at one point tried to grab the bird (I did wash my hands and disinfect everything once we got in) but he wouldn't let go. 

I called 2 different 24 hour vet clinics and they said as long as he isn't displaying unusual behavior or develop diarrhea he should be ok - and just monitor that it passes. One of the clinics told me it would be ok to bring him to the vet tomorrow just to take some preventative measures (deworming, I think?). 

I feel horrible that this happened and am totally freaking out. I've seen older dogs eat plenty of gross things in the past, and they were fine, but I've never experienced this with a puppy. 

Do you think he could get a disease from this? 

Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thinks the vets gave you good advice, and it was nice of them to be honest and save you the money...  I'm use to it,, can't count how many half eaten mice, birds ,, rabbits the cat has left around the barns that one of my dogs scooped up and ate.. I don't use pesticides or poison around the property and the neighbors are miles away.. that is the only thing I would worry about.. wouldn't be happy if I saw a dead bat or skunk laying around that I wouldn't them to eat it and hopefully I would see it first..


----------



## banditsmomkt (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Patricia. I'm just worried about how the bird died - but so far the puppy seems ok. No odd symptoms and acting completely normal. The people on call at the clinics said that the dog would've exhibited some symptoms already if it was bad, so that made me feel better. I know these things happen but I just feel horrible and hope my pup stays healthy.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

The odds are astronomically good that you have nothing to worry about. Maeby, my Found Hound, is (a) a hound and (b) was really hungry but not quite starving when I found her. She still forages at every opportunity - she eats acorns, duck poop and her absolute favorite is roadkilled frogs (frog jerky!) If your dog doesn't vomit I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

This is just something dogs do. A de-wormer would be about as far as I'd go with worrying about it. You're probably clear.


----------

